

What Should I Do With My Life? [2002] - tpwong
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/45909/print

======
chrisclark1729
"Shouldn't I make money first -- to fund my dream? The notion that there's an
order to your working life is an almost classic assumption: Pay your dues, and
then tend to your dream. I expected to find numerous examples of the truth of
this path. But I didn't find any."

